# X-Men: First Class - Official Trailer



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

As the resident geek here at IM, I'm actually not that impressed with what I'm seeing.  It looks extremely phoned in for some reason.  It seems to be, at least, a step up from Wolverine: Origins.


----------



## jlacap (Feb 11, 2011)

God dammit mino.  you make me so horny.


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ponyboy (May 10, 2011)

Origins:  Wolverine was a travesty and Marvel should be ashamed they even made it.  However, I'm hopeful for the new one because at least it looks like they are trying to get it closer to the comic book.


----------



## freakinhuge (May 10, 2011)

The new movie looks good.


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## troubador (May 10, 2011)

I agree, it looks mediocre which will be a big step up from Wolverine.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 10, 2011)

Me likey


----------



## phosphor (May 11, 2011)

It looks pretty good to me sofar - although, every time they face something that will destrow the earth or change it for the worse forever if they do not stop it. A bit obnoxious when they beat the dead horse with that each time. Considering that I was an avid collector and fan of uncanny x-men in my youth, I still like where they took a step back in time. I also like their choices of actors in most of the positions - which is a big factor for me. Like for instance, can you imagine anyone else as the older Professor X other than Patrick Stewart? I can't. I do not like at times where Hollywood goes and screws the storyline at times or kills characters off if it suites their needs.

I wouldn't mind an x-men movie where they are battling some old favorite enemies.. like the brood or wotnot. The usual baddies after the 2nd one with a few additions got old with me real quick. Lady Deathstrike and the cyborgs ftw.


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2011)

Official Clip From X-Men: First Class Debuts!


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2011)

Azazel poster

Azazel Featured On Latest X-Men: First Class Character Poster!


----------



## clemson357 (May 24, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me.  Not amazing, but better than most garbage that comes out these days.

Is this really out next week?  I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2011)

clemson357 said:


> Looks pretty good to me. Not amazing, but better than most garbage that comes out these days.
> 
> Is this really out next week? I haven't heard anything about it.


 
June 3. You haven't heard because you aren't looking in the right places.


I wonder why the movie isn't out for the Memorial Day weekend. It would be easier to see.


Jason Flemyng reveals more on Azazel role in X-Men: First Class

*Jason Flemyng reveals more on Azazel role in X-Men: First Class *

With X-Men: First Class
	
 gearing up for release, Jason Flemyng
	
 has been talking about his character Azazel and whether he will be the father of Nightcrawler, as well as revealing what other mutant he nearly played in a previous X-Men film... 
In a new interview, Jason Flemyng, who has worked with Matthew Vaughn several times before, talks a bit more about his portrayal of the red-skinned teleporter Azazel. Warning: there may be SPOILERS ahead??? 







On his character: 
He's the badass, knife-throwing, sword-wielding member of the Hellfire Club and it means I get to slice up loads of CIA agents. I'm an old lefty and I wanted to turn him into a Comrade because it's the Cold War, I wanted to push the idea that he's a Russian baddie.​
On the future for his character, it doesn't sound like we get to see him father Nightcrawler yet, but it might be in the next movie: 
He's the father of the teleporting Nightcrawler. Mystique and Azazel have a ding-dong and their kid is Alan Cumming, which I'd be happy with. I can see a resemblance there. In the next film, hopefully I get to kiss Jennifer Lawrence.​
And on nearly being in X-Men: The Last Stand
	
 when Matthew Vaughn was attached to direct: 
I was all ramped up and ready to play Beast originally [before Kelsey Grammar got the role]. I went over and did my camera tests and stuff.​
These are excerpts from an article at the Coventry Telegraph, which is apparently sourced from a fuller interview in Comic Heroes. 

X-Men: First Class is released on June 1 in the UK and June 3 in the USA.


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2011)

The director on the movie, 3D, and style:

Matthew Vaughn Talks X-Men: First Class Costumes, Lack Of 3D And More!


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2011)

Flemyng interview clip:

VIDEO: X-Men: First Class Interview With Jason Flemyng!


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 1, 2011)

this is looking terrible


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2011)

*Parody*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2011)

It was a well done movie. I loved the well placed cameos.

Don't bother waiting for a clip after the credits. There was nothing.

Spoiler warning: don't click unless you want to see.
New Last-Minute X-Men: First Class Clip Reveals Another Special Cameo!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2011)

*Watcher*






YouTube Video











Has it really been 50 years?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

I tried downloading the bit-torrent, twice. Both were junk files.

Fk X-Men


----------



## me_270 (Jun 5, 2011)

looks good.. can't wait!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

anyone know a good torrent for this?


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 5, 2011)

The cameo appearances were pretty good.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 5, 2011)

I think it looks great and will be the best xmen yet.


----------



## monstrous (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone that has seen this care to review it?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2011)

James McAvoy Uses His 'Professor X' Powers To Teach The Perfect Interviewing Skills!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2011)

monstrous said:


> Anyone that has seen this care to review it?



"A waste of $10." That's how my nephew described it. LOL

Thor is pretty good, I heard.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2011)

8 New X-Men: First Class Photos & Take That's Music Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2011)

*AZAZEL: Teleporting Demon

Who is AZAZEL?* 
 AZAZEL is a demonic-looking mutant and leader of the Neyaphem, he  was banished to a dimensional void due to his appearance. Becoming  bitter at what he considered "Normal-looking" mutants, AZAZEL began  fathering children with mutants bearing strange appearances, one of whom  would become Nightcrawler, as a part of his overall plan to escape the  void.  His first appearance was in Uncanny X-Men #428, during "The  Draco" storyline.  He was created by Chuck Austen and Sean Phillips. 
_First Appearance_ 






_AZAZEL explains to his son, Nightcrawler, how their power works._ 





AZAZEL claims to be the devil that is referred to by many religious  texts. Stating that he comes from Biblical times, AZAZEL is part of a  race of mutants who are collectively known as the Neyaphem.  





They originally lived on La Isla des Demonas, an island located in  the Caribbean. The Neyaphem believed the Earth was theirs to own and  that humans were to be ruled over and used as slaves. However, another  group of mutants known as the Cheyarafim were against this and  eventually defeated and imprisoned the Neyaphem, including AZAZEL, in an  alternate dimension. Ironically, this dimension, which smelled heavily  of brimstone, was the one accessed by AZAZEL when using his  teleportation powers. 
_Warren Worthington, Angel, is believed to be a descendant of these Cheyarafim.  His blood who heals others burns the "Neyaphem"_ 





AZAZEL who was still trapped in the "brimstone" dimension, and was  only able to leave for brief moments. Planned his escape back to earth  by impregnating women because his children would have a link to the  brimstone dimension.  Many years ago he started mating with women and  one of these women is Mystique who at the time was married to a rich  castle lord named Baron Christian Wagner.  When Mystique was introduced  to AZAZEL, she had an instant attraction to him. Although she was  hesitant to betray Christian, she gave in to AZAZEL and they made love.  Not much later, Mystique became pregnant with the mutant who will later  be known as Nightcrawler.  





_The Revelation_ 





AZAZEL also sired several dozen other children, who were all  mysteriously called to gather and sacrifice themselves on the island  known as the Isla Des Demonas. Doing this would open a portal and bring  his army back to earth, allowing the demonic mutants to live in the  world and find their place in it. The mutant children worked together in  a zombie-like state and opened the portal to AZAZEL's dimension. 
_A couple more of AZAZEL's children: Abyss and Kiwi Black_ 





_Children of AZAZEL opening a portal to the "Brimstone" Dimension_ 





However, AZAZEL was not able to free the Neyaphem because the portal  had to be opened in an area where Cheyarafim blood could not be found.   Archangel was present at the time and as such the portal was destroyed.   AZAZEL is yet to be seen again. 





Rumor has it that AZAZEL is actually a demon, or at least holds the  blood of one.  Mephisto has been heard to make slight reference to the  leader of the Neyaphem to be much more than he seemed and had a strange  set of 'ties' to mortals.  So, expect Nightcrawler's Big Bad Red Daddy  to pop-up anywhere soon.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2011)

Riptide

RIPTIDE: Whirlwind Marauder






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder if only one helmet was made for the movie.

Awesome Behind The Scenes Photos From X-Men: First Class Revealed!


----------



## monstrous (Jun 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> "A waste of $10." That's how my nephew described it. LOL
> 
> Thor is pretty good, I heard.



So if we had to pick which super hero move was the best this season, which would it be?

I had hopes for x-men, but the reboot kept me from running out on opening weekend.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome Blu-Ray Cover Art And Release Date For X-Men: First Class Revealed!

Details of the release date and special features have been unveiled, as well as the awesome new cover art as well as the "Team Charles" and "Team Erik" t-shirt's available exclusively at Comic Con... 
*Crave Online* have unveiled the following artwork from the upcoming release of _X-Men: First Class_ on DVD and Blu-ray
	
. Oh, and when will that be you may ask? *September 9th*! The site also mention some pretty intriguing special features such as, _"...ten X-Men Digital comics including a never-before-seen backstory comic, and a Cerebro Mutant Tracker which is an interactive video database of all those in the X-Men films."_ Oh, and how about those awesome t-shirt's below? Well, Fox will be giving the first 1,000 fans to pre-order their Blu-ray or DVD copy of the movie at the San Diego Comic-Con one of these for free, showing their support for either "Team Charles" or "Team Erik."


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2011)

I downloaded a pretty good TS screener. I started watching it with low expectations, but ended it cheering. The movie was unbelievably good, especially after considering how unbelievably bad the last two X-Men moves were. The wolverine movie was some of the worst garbage I have ever seen. 

First Class rocked because the actors rocked. I knew James McAvoy was going to be good. For the other hardcore nerds out there, James played Leto II in Children of Dune. He does very well when playing characters with superhuman intelligence. Michael Fassbender did a great job developing the story of how Eric/Magneto became so evil. I had never seen Fassbender until I saw Inglorious Bastards, and I thought he did a great job in both movies.

Basicly, McAvoy and Fassbender carried this movie from average to great. The script was mediocre, but those two really developed the back story behind the two most interesting mutants in the X-Men comics.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 19, 2011)

I liked it


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2011)

Two More DVD/Blu-Ray Cover Art For X-Men: First Class Revealed!

Amazon has posted two new covers for the critically acclaimed _X-Men_ prequel, one of which features a new group image of most of the cast. Check 'em out after the jump! 
_X-Men: First Class unveils the epic beginning of the X-Men saga ??? and a secret history of the Cold War and our world at the brink of nuclear Armageddon. As the first class discovers, harnesses, and comes to terms with their formidable powers, alliances are formed that will shape the eternal war between the heroes and villains of the X-Men universe.​_​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2011)

*Rose Byrne Talks X-Men: First Class Sequel *

Rose Byrne
	
 recently talked very briefly about a possible sequel to _X-Men: First Class_ sequel saying that she has at least signed up for three films. 




*IGN* caught up with actress Rose Byrne and asked her thought about a possible _X-Men: First Class sequel_. Bryne said that that she has signed on for three films and that a sequel depended on how well the first film did. She also went on to say that she loved working on the movie and that she is very proud of the film. 

<B itxtBad="1" itxtNodeId="93">Said Byrne: 

_"Yeah, we all had to sign on for three, I believe. Well, I did anyway. But as of right now I have no idea if they're planning on doing another one. But that was the idea depending on how it all went, I suppose. We'll see though. I loved working on it and loved working with the cast. I loved Matthew Vaughn. I also loved the style. The era and the fashion. And it was kind of kitsch-y and funny. It was a really fun and sophisticated superhero movie. I'm very proud of the film."_​</B>
Rose Byrne Talks X-Men: First Class Sequel


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2011)

Deleted Scene From X-Men: First Class Sees Michael Fassbender In Drag!

*Deleted Scene From X-Men: First Class Sees Michael Fassbender In Drag! *

In this funny deleted-or rather extended scene from _First Class_ we see how Xavier
	
 demonstrates his power to Angel Salvadore.. 
If you were wondering why only Erik demonstrated his power to Angel in that strip club scene from _X-Men: First Class_ it's because the rest of the scene, in which Charles also shows the young Mutant what he can do, wound up on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2011)

*I would like a brazilian*

Awesome Brazilian Blu-Ray Cover For X-Men: First Class!

*Awesome Brazilian Blu-Ray Cover For X-Men: First Class! *

Check out this awesome box art for the Brazilian Blu-Ray
	
 release of the recent mutant movie, _X-Men: First Class_, that also includes a collector book! 
_X-MEN: FIRST CLASS unveils the epic beginning of the X-Men saga ??? and a secret history of the Cold War and our world at the brink of nuclear Armageddon. As the first class discovers, harnesses, and comes to terms with their formidable powers, alliances are formed that will shape the eternal war between the heroes and villains of the X-Men universe._​















Plus there is a description of what comes in with the Blu-Ray as a bonus: 

-An Exclusive collector book with the art of evolution: With 40 pages of the art production, set photos, scenery illustrations and a lot more! 
-Over 4 hours of first class
	
 bonus, including Cerebro - The Mutant Tracker.​


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2011)

Hilarious X-Men Parody Video with Emma Frost


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2011)

15 Minute Fan Film Of Ben Templesmith's Welcome to Hoxford Starring X-Men: First Class' Jason Flemyng


----------



## bigmack50 (Oct 10, 2011)

nice.


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just another SPECIAL EFFECTS movie. And the effects are cool.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2011)

James McAvoy Talks Sequel to X-Men: First Class

*James McAvoy Talks Sequel to X-Men: First Class *

James spoke with Total Film about how the X-Men
	
 movies are now setup in such way that they will resemble Bryan Singers X-Men films, with Magneto as the bad guy. 





_X-Men: First Class_ is a great example of how you can make a good movie, and it makes you forget about all the timeline issues. Well, maybe it doesn't make you forget about them all, but it does give you a brief case of amnesia so that you can enjoy the film. 

Have you tried watching a Bryan Singer
	
 _X-Men_ movie since you've seen _First Class_? It's much tougher then you think it would be. Even watching _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ which was already hard to watch, just got more difficult when we see Emma Frost as an early twenty year old. 

When we asked him if he???d be up for a follow up to Matthew Vaughn???s mutant prequel, McAvoy told us, ???I???d be up for it. But the truth is I???m contractually obliged to be up for it because they made us all sign multiple picture deals!??? 

But does he have any idea where the story will go, following on from the ending of First Class
	
? 

???I???ve spoken to Matthew [Vaughn] about ideas, but I can???t tell you what they are because they may or may not be the story. One thing I liked about our one was that it was different from the other three films where the X-Men are the good guys, Wolverine???s figuring out who he is and Magneto is the bad guy. 

???This was a completely different thing. Magneto wasn???t a bad guy, we were friends. We???re now set up to go back to the way the other movies are, so we???ve got to try to be cleverer than that.???​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2011)

Actor Jason Flemyng On An X-Men: First Class Sequel And The Bad Blood Between Sean Connery And Director Stephen Norrington

*Actor Jason Flemyng On An X-Men: First Class Sequel And The Bad Blood Between Sean Connery And Director Stephen Norrington *

Actor _Jason Flemyng_ gave us a quiet but dazzling performance as _Azazel_ in _X-Men: First Class_ . He has some very specific info about a First Class
	
 sequel and some humorous reflections on his lengthy career. Check it out. 




Source: Empire 

Participating in a live chat with fans courtesy of *Empire Magazine*, the talented Jason Flemyng
	
 discussed X-Men: First Class
	
, The League of Extraordinary Gentleman, and the difference between Guy Ritchie and Matthew Vaughn. 





*@JonasRJakobsen: "Loved you in First Class! You had the most interesting fight scenes I must say. Any plans for a sequel that you know of?"* 

FLEMYNG:_ I’d love to do a sequel. We shot enough fight sequences to do an Azazel fight movie. But I don’t think that’s going to happen. The film had to take $350 million worldwide to merit a sequel. It took $356 million, so watch this space..._ 


*@Nadinehamsbrook: "What was it like being a 'superhero/mutant' in X-Men? Did you feel pressure becoming a part of a huge franchise?"* 

FLEMYNG:_ I didn’t really understand what I was getting into. I’d done a lot of comic book adaptations like LXG and From Hell and Stardust etc. etc. etc. But nothing can prepare you for the fans that love the X-Men films. Having said that, I don’t think Azazel is one of their favourite characters. Hopefully my performance and the new film might change that._ 

*@AlexBrown66: "Were the bust-ups between Sean Connery and the director Stephen Norrington as bad as they've been made out to be?"* 

FLEMYNG:_ They were worse. They were worse. You know that feeling when someone in your class is getting told off, and your toes curl in your black Clarks shoes? That’s how it was every day. My favourite bust-up was on the set of Venice. The League had to walk from Captain Nemo’s boat, the Nautilus, down the street, Magnificent Seven-style. At the end of the take, Sean shouted out to Norrington, “What? You want us to do that again?” Norrington replied, “For $18 million, I don’t think it’s too much to ask you to walk down a road.” To which Connery’s reply is unprintable. _

*@AndrewWards: Dam 140 characters. "What are the different characteristics of [Guy] Ritchie and [Matthew] Vaughn?"* 

FLEMYNG:_ Ritchie. Talented, fast, exciting, easily bored. Vaughn. Incredibly hard-working, great taste, ego-less. _

*@Carl_Denham:"Any dream part?* 

FLEMYNG:_ It’s probably Spartacus. I just grew up watching that film, I can’t get enough of it. _

*@Littlestar300: "If you could play one other comic-book superhero who would it be and why?"* 

FLEMYNG: _I was an old punk, so I love The Watchmen. That’s what I really wanted to do, because he was an anarchist. I don’t really read comics. Now I’ve just had twins, I’m going to start buying The Beano again. So in answer to your question, Plug from The Bash Street Kids._


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2011)

Simon Kinberg To Write X-Men: First Class Sequel

*Simon Kinberg To Write X-Men: First Class Sequel *

SuperHeroHype has learned that Simon Kinberg, who was a co-writer on 2006's _X-Men: The Last Stand_ and 2009's _Sherlock Holmes_ will pen the script for the sequel to _X-Men: First Class_. Hit the jump for more info... 





*SuperHeroHype* has learned that Simon Kinberg will be writing the script for the as yet untitled _X-Men: First Class_ sequel. 

You may not know him by name - but this guy has a history with the _X-Men_ movies.. 

SuperHeroHype has learned that Simon Kinberg is writing the sequel to 20th Century Fox's X-Men
	
: First Class
	
, which has earned over $350 million since opening in theaters this June. 

Kinberg produced the first film and was a writer on X-Men: The Last Stand. His other writing credits include Mr. & Mrs Smith, Jumper, Sherlock Holmes and the upcoming This Means War and Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter. He is a producer on the latter two as well and is a producer on Neill Blomkamp's next, Elysium.​
So - as the co-writer of the slammed _X-Men: The Last Stand_, but the well received (certainly by most) _Sherlock Holmes_ - what can we expect from Simon Kinberg?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2011)

James McAvoy Talks X-Men: First Class Sequel; Says Matthew Vaughn Has Something He Is Pitching To Fox


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2011)

James McAvoy Talks ARTHUR CHRISTMAS, Danny Boyle’s TRANCE, FILTH, SHAMELESS, More


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2012)

The deal has been sealed...

Matthew Vaughn Will Return To Direct X-MEN: FIRST CLASS Sequel


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Fassbender Offers An Update On The Status Of X-MEN: FIRST CLASS 2

James McAvoy Has "No Idea" When Production On X-MEN: FIRST CLASS 2 Begins


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2012)

NEW MUTANTS Movie In The Works


----------

